
Why Steve Jobs cried - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/11/why-steve-jobs-cried.ars
======
andrewtbham
If you want to understand Steve Jobs read the description of Narcisstic
personality disorder. I would guess the tears were drawn from rage and envy.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_personality_disord...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_personality_disorder)

------
melling
"I'm either going to be one of the first to be able to outrun cancer like
this, or I'm going to be one of the last to die from it,"

What made Jobs think that a cure was close? I've seen nothing to indicate that
we aren't decades away from curing cancer.

~~~
ugh
That’s because we don’t cure cancer, we find ways to successfully treat
cancers.

There are many different kinds of cancer and we do indeed find ways to better
treat one kind or another kind all the time. There will likely never be one
magic bullet that allows us to treat all different kinds of cancers.

------
dfxm12
"...think about it. If you laugh, you think, and you cry, that's a full day.
That's a heck of a day. You do that seven days a week, you're going to have
something special." -Jim Valvano

It's certain that Jobs thought a lot. This article says he cried. Was there
any laughter in Jobs' life?

